# amemus, nam pulcher esse amare est



## Casquilho

_amemus, nam pulcher esse amare est.
_
I want to say

"Let's love, for to love is to be fair/handsome."

I devised this phrase in order to comprehend the infinite and the verb _esse_. Please tell me if it's correct. Also, as I'm expressing a general principle, that the act of loving bestows beauty on the lover, should I use the neuter _pulchrum_ instead of _pulcher_?


----------



## jazyk

Since nobody has replied, I will throw in my 2 cents. It may be correct (I myself don't see anything wrong with it), but I think it's very awkward. Maybe something like _Amemus, nam amando fimus pulcherrimi_ would be better.


----------



## Casquilho

Thank you, but I have some trouble with _depoens/semidepoens_, and it seems _fio, fieri_ is one of those verbs. _Fimus pulcherrimi_ = we are made most fair, we become most fair? Or, in Portuguese (I see your language is Portuguese), tornamo-nos belíssimos? _Pulcherrimi_ no nominativo, é isso? _fio_ é verbo intransitivo? _Pulcherrimi_, em vez de ser objeto direto, é complemento?


----------



## CapnPrep

Casquilho said:


> Also, as I'm expressing a general principle, that the act of loving bestows beauty on the lover, should I use the neuter _pulchrum_ instead of _pulcher_?


Yes, you should use _pulchrum_, not because it's neuter, but because the understood [masculine, singular] subject of _esse_ is accusative, and _pulchrum_ has to agree with it.


----------



## jazyk

> Or, in Portuguese (I see your language is Portuguese), tornamo-nos belíssimos? _Pulcherrimi_ no nominativo, é isso? _fio_ é verbo intransitivo? _Pulcherrimi_, em vez de ser objeto direto, é complemento?


Exatamente. Predicativo do sujeito.


----------



## Casquilho

CapnPrep said:


> Yes, you should use _pulchrum_, not because it's neuter, but because the understood [masculine, singular] subject of _esse_ is accusative, and _pulchrum_ has to agree with it.



I was told in another thread that I shouldn't use accusative with _esse_. Maybe there are cases and cases... 

Now I'm thinking in something like "He who loves is beautiful" - [?] _amat pulcher_ [_pulchrum_?] _est_. 

Jazyk, você poderia preencher [?] aqui?


----------



## jazyk

Is qui amat pulcher est. 
Amans pulcher (if man), pulchra (if woman) est.


----------



## Casquilho

Obrigado. Eu pensei mesmo em _qui amat pulcher est_, mas como estava sem minha gramática, não tinha certeza do _qui_. Se eu tirar o _is_, a frase fica sem gênero, algo como "quem ama [seja homem ou mulher] é belo"?


----------



## jazyk

I think the sentence without _is_ is ungrammatical, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Casquilho

What's the word for the relative pronoun "who" (quem)? The necessity of the personal He in "He who loves is beautiful", as far as I know, is peculiar to English; in Pt "Aquele que ama" may be rendered simply as "Quem ama". Is there not a direct translation to Latin?


----------



## jazyk

Not as far as I know, but I don't know much.


----------



## lacrimae

Creo que... nam pulcher esse amare est.. es incorrecto y no quiere decir nada. A mi juicio sobra "esse" y debe escribirse pulchum
...pues  amar es hermoso

Si quieres decir que "amar hace o vuelve hermoso al que ama, yo propongo

Amare pulchum amantem facit
o
Amans amando  pulcher fit


----------



## Casquilho

Vou ficar com _amans pulcher est_, já que o particípio _amans_ (amante) pode ser traduzido analiticamente como "aquele que ama".

I'll take _amans pulcher est_. Thank you!


----------

